# luhr jensen fire plug?



## dcc (Aug 5, 2010)

I am looking for luhr jensen fire plugs does know were to get them or if they are still made?:help:


----------



## earl (Sep 7, 2007)

Have not seen them in a few years. Not listed on their website either.


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Try EBay.....


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

The last time I saw them was at Riverside Canoe livery on the Platte. The black ones were always good for cohos. Other than that, they are tough to find.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2010)

Hello, I was looking for information on one of the Luhr Jensen Fire Plugs that we have here in the shop.......we have several #4's , etc. We also carry EGB's, Lake Clear Wabblers, Mepps, Rapalas, etc. We own a hunting and fishing store in Old Forge NY.called HaderondaH Company. 315-369-3868.


----------



## SEAWOLF XI (May 15, 2009)

toto said:


> The last time I saw them was at Riverside Canoe livery on the Platte. The black ones were always good for cohos. Other than that, they are tough to find.


yah this

and i have a dozen or so but the paint is worn off most of them but im pretty good at painting watever youd want on them...


----------



## dcc (Aug 5, 2010)

Riverside canoe is where I had got them in the past but they havent had them in a few years and they told me Luhr jensen broke there mold and are not makeing them any more. I was hopeing this was not true but they are VERY hard to find!


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Ther are 24 listings on EBay right now!!!!!!


----------

